# Replacement blinds for 1992 Hymer B544



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

We need to replace the habitation blinds (silverbacked) on our 1992 Hymer as the edges are beginning to fray makingthem difficult to use. The flyscreens are still in good condition so we dont really want the expense of replacing the whole window cassette. 

Does anyone know if/where its possible to buy just the replacement blackout blinds? 
Many thanks.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Try leisurespares.co.uk 
They have on line drawings and parts lists for sietz windows and blinds 
If you have s7 windows you will probably have comfort blinds and spare blind parts are available. 
More drawings are available on the Dometic web site but you will need to access the dealer spares site ( no password needed) 
Pm me if you need more info, I spent loads of time looking for blind spares


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, any approximate idea of cost for a replacement cassette? I have been on leisure spares and can see measurements, etc. but not prices. I may need to replace one large (rear), one medium (dinette) and one smallish (kitchen) on my 1994 Hymer.

Also how easy or hard a DIY job is it?

Rough ideas would be great, thanks, NS


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks guys

We have a 1992 Hymer S700 and have the same wear problem on our large rear window blind.

We also have problems with them not latching in place on other units.

We have been debating taking them off to have a look at what is required to fix them.

I am now going to have a look at leisurespares.co.uk 

Edit

I followed the link to Dometic from Leisurespares site and it looks to me that the 1992 blinds are the "Combination cassette roller blind 38" not the "Comfort Blind" system.

I could not see a link to a Dometic Dealer site that links to windows or blinds. Could the link be posted please.

John


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

I have given this post a bump as I am interested in the subject matter myself.
Norman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like a fairly straight forward job I've got Seitz windows in bits right now, well in 2 halves anyway, the parts are all available I think.

Some parts can be got on Ebay, especially the catches, Magnum motorhomes, and O'learys also do some parts.
Don't bother going to leisureshopdirect, I don't think the staff are very helpful, I tried getting a simple screw kit and they couldn't confirm the part number I used from their own site.

Leisure spares are it seems much better, just ring them.

CONTACT
Leisure Spares Ltd
Miro House
9 Becklands Close
Boroughbridge
North Yorkshire
YO51 9NR
Phone line - opening hours

Monday: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Tuesday: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Wednesday: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Thursday: 9:00 am - 5:00 pm
Friday: 9:00 am - 4:00 pm
tel 01423 320009
fax 01423 320006
email	[email protected]

Kev.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It looks like a fairly straight forward job I've got Seitz windows in bits right now, well in 2 halves anyway, the parts are all available I think.
> 
> Some parts can be got on Ebay, especially the catches, Magnum motorhomes, and O'learys also do some parts.
> Don't bother going to leisureshopdirect, I don't think the staff are very helpful, I tried getting a simple screw kit and they couldn't confirm the part number I used from their own site.
> ...


Hi Kev

I have had the same problem with leisureshopdirect, I sent them an email and it took a long time for them to reply. My enquiry was for a 240v element for my fridge. They sent me a part number. 
I then contacted Peter Hambilton at Preston and quoted the part number. He replied that there was no such part number.

I have had good dealings with Leisure Spares Ltd

Yesterday we took our kitchen casette blind down to see how things worked before tackling the large rear window.

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

johnthompson said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like a fairly straight forward job I've got Seitz windows in bits right now, well in 2 halves anyway, the parts are all available I think.
> ...


I considered sending them a email, with all the negative comments on here about them, a sort of shot across the bow before they sink, but was overcome by the same apathy that seems to affect them.

Kev.


----------

